# Qt & gcc falliscono per segmentation fault

## Laux

Dando una sistematina al mio pc di casa, ho la brillante idea di installare karamba e tutte quelle cose stupide sul deskop: mi viene richiesta l'installazione di PyQt.... qui cominciano i problemi!

```
emerge -pv dev-python/PyQt

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS   ] x11-libs/qt-4.3.4-r1 [3.3.8-r4] USE="cups dbus jpeg mysql opengl png qt3support ssl xinerama zlib -accessibility -debug -doc -examples (-firebird) -gif -glib -mng -nas -nis -odbc -pch -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3 -tiff" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/PyQt4-4.3.3  USE="-debug -doc -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qscintilla-2.1-r1  USE="python qt4 -debug -doc -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.1  USE="qt4" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/PyQt-3.17.4  USE="-debug -doc -examples" 0 kB
```

Mi si pone il problema di installare le qt in quanto mi restituisce l'errore di segmentation fault:

```
g++: Internal error: Segmentation fault (program cc1plus)

Please submit a full bug report.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

make[1]: *** [.obj/release-shared/qvariant.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.4-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.4/src/tools/rcc'

make: *** [sub-rcc-all-ordered] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/qt-4.3.4-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2518:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake all || die

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.4-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.4-r1/temp/environment'.

 *

 * Messages for package x11-libs/qt-4.3.4-r1:

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/qt-4.3.4-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2518:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake all || die

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.4-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.4-r1/temp/environment'.

 *

```

Leggendo nel forum a proposito di tali errori, nella sezione in inglese, consigliano di aggiornare gcc;

questo è quanto mi dice se provo ad aggiornare GCC:

```
xgcc: Internal error: Segmentation fault (program cc1)

Please submit a full bug report.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

make[3]: *** [cp/typeck2.o] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.2.3/work/build/gcc'

make[2]: *** [all-stageprofile-gcc] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.2.3/work/build'

make[1]: *** [stageprofile-bubble] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.2.3/work/build'

make: *** [profiledbootstrap] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.2.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4618:  Called toolchain_src_compile

 *             environment, line 5087:  Called gcc_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2945:  Called gcc_do_make

 *             environment, line 2775:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" STAGE1_CFLAGS="${STAGE1_CFLAGS}" LIBPATH="${LIBPATH}" BOOT_CFLAGS="${                                 BOOT_CFLAGS}" ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET} || die "emake failed with ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET}";

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed with profiledbootstrap

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.2.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.2.3/temp/environment'.

 *

 * Messages for package sys-devel/gcc-4.2.3:

 *

 * ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.2.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4618:  Called toolchain_src_compile

 *             environment, line 5087:  Called gcc_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2945:  Called gcc_do_make

 *             environment, line 2775:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" STAGE1_CFLAGS="${STAGE1_CFLAGS}" LIBPATH="${LIBPATH}" BOOT_CFLAGS="${                                 BOOT_CFLAGS}" ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET} || die "emake failed with ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET}";

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed with profiledbootstrap

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.2.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.2.3/temp/environment'.

 *

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

A parte la mia poca esperienza, qualcuno saprebbe incicarmi la via per risolvere questo problema?

Grazie per il tempo che mi dedicherete  :Smile: 

ALLEGO: 

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.5_rc1 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r5 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 05 Apr 2008 10:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.3

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4, 2.5.1-r5

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache confcache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ing.unibo.it/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.ing.unibo.it/gentoo/ "

LANG="it_IT@euro"

LC_ALL="it_IT@euro"

LDFLAGS=""

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 avi berkdb bidi cairo cdparanoia cdr cjk cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dts dvdr flac foomaticdb fortran ftp gd gdbm glitz gpm gtk hal iconv imagemagick innodb isdnlog java jpeg kde kdeenablefinal lirc live lzo matroska midi mmx mmxext moznopango mp2 mp3 mp4 mpeg mpeg2 mplayer mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp oss pam pcre perl php pic png pnp ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 rar readline reflection samba session spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd tetex theora tidy unicode ups usb wifi wma wmf x264 xine xinerama xml2 xorg xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## djinnZ

A parte il fatto che non è una cosa intelligente usare ~arch (ci sono tre o quattro thread sull'argomento e non mi va di ripetere la questione) hai sfrantecato il preprocessore del gcc.

Sicuro che non hai usato qualche -fomg-wtf-extreme -Wl,WTF nelle flag in passato?

Prova disabitando ccache riesci. Se non ci riesci fatti un piccolo chroot e costruisciti il pacchetto binario per gcc, glibc e binutils per sostituire quello che hai a partire dallo stage 3.

----------

## Laux

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sicuro che non hai usato qualche -fomg-wtf-extreme -Wl,WTF nelle flag in passato?
> 
> 

 

proprio nelle flag no, ma provando e riprovando qualcosa esce  :Wink:  Sai com'è, è l'extreme che crea problemi con le dipendenze  :Wink: 

Comunque proverò a fare come consigli, grazie mille per il suggerimento, speriamo solo che si risolva tutto.  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

Il PC é overcloccato? 

Sei certo di non avere problemi hardware da qualche parte (RAM difettosa, problemi di rafreddamento....)?

Perché quel tipo di problemi con pacchetti corposi (con le qt o il gcc) sono solitamente da imputare all'hardware.

----------

## Laux

no randomaze, il pc è immacolato  :Wink:  tuttavian anche togliendo ccache ho sempre il segmentation fault, cosa strana che stamane mi è capitata pure con pacchetti tipo scummvm: per fortuna ho intenzione di cambiare la ram per aumentarne il quantitativo.

Dunque aspetto di cambiare la ram (uno o due giorni) e poi mi cimento nel capire come risolvere.

La cosa brutta è proprio che non mi viene restituito un errore particolare, ma solo il SF...

Vedremo  :Rolling Eyes: 

Grazie mille comunque  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

sempre che non sia un problema hardware direi che il compilatore ha tirato le cuoia.

Dalla tua risposta non ho capito se hai o meno usato CFALGS/LDFLAGS eccessive.

In genere il compilatore c e c++ accettano di tutto ma il preprocessore è molto delicato ed ho notato che i problemi tendono ad accumularsi con il tempo.

Anche se fosse colpa della ram è una buona idea ricompilare compilatore binutils librerie base gettext etc.

----------

## Laux

 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: Internal error: Segmentation fault (program cc1)

Nulla da fare: ho cambiato la ram che per fortuna era in programma, e sebbene sia riuscito a compilare gcc non riesco ad andare avanti con pyqt. Credo che me la installerò da capo visto anche che dovrei dare un emerge -eav world: suggerimento su kde, metto la 3.5.9 o la 4.0.x?

----------

